# [Wet Thumb Forum]-pictures of my tanks



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

my tanks


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

my tanks


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

this one was a discus breeding tank (60*50*50 cm) until a two months ago, this pic is when the tank was a month ego


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I find the overgrown look appealing in your tanks. I like how you used the riccia in steps on the right side of your discus tank. Now if I could only read hebrew I'd be a lot happier.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree with Phil. That is a very nice looking tank. The riccia "terraces" are very intresting but I feel that since the tank is very tall on the ends as far as the aquascape is concerned, I would try to make the center a little lower.

Overall, very impressed though.

Dennis

[This message was edited by Dennis on Wed December 17 2003 at 09:44 AM.]


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

> quote:


what do u mean dennis?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

sorry dont know how to use the qoute ...
"I would try to make the center a little lower."
what do u mean>? how?


----------

